# OMG! Now I gotta get me one of these!



## sheepnwoolly (Sep 15, 2011)

This is extreme.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG, can you imagine what would happen if you dropped a stitch?


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Just got back from LYS which was unexpectedly closed. Didn't get the cotton yarn for a great tunic pattern recently acquired in a swap.......perhaps not the best time to see such an extreme yarn installation....although it did make me :-D !


----------



## sheepnwoolly (Sep 15, 2011)

i could sleep on a bed of yarn and dream about yarn at the same time! LOVE, LOVE , LOVE.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Mmmm. I'll stick with using 2 regular needles thanks.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

When I watch it , all I can think of is, all that beautiful yarn going to waste.


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> When I watch it , all I can think of is, all that beautiful yarn going to waste.


that's what I was thinking-very sad


----------



## stitchinpuffin (Mar 18, 2011)

For those of you upset about the yarn going to "waste" --- please read the comments beneath the video --- you'll find them very interesting and reassuring.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...what fun that must have been...


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

well, good for a show but I wonder if we went out and bought the yarn how much that project would cost? I dont think I want to KNOW! :shock:


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

sure glad there were no CATS!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

HOLY MOLY! Then what? All I could think of, was, "I wish I could get my hands on some of that yarn and add it to my stash."


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

That is an awesome video and beautifully creative art, however, if she is trying to hide her stash, her husband would still see it!!! Tee Hee!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this has been around for awhile and I agree its amazing.. every time I see it is a pleasure


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> When I watch it , all I can think of is, all that beautiful yarn going to waste.


This goes up there with that stupid "yarn bombing" outside on trees and cars and such as a criminal waste of resources. People should not waste yarn like that. I think they have too much money and too much time on their hands. If I knew someone like that, I would try to discourage them from trying such a wasteful thing.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

lol, All I can think of when watching this, is I wonder how many of us have stashes that look like this, and probaby could have done the same thing, if only we would have thought of it lol 

Don't judge others, it takes all kinds to make the world go around


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

What a waste of yarn - how many hats, scarves, blankets, etc. could have been made. I wonder if they took it apart?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought it was great... would really get a workout trying to knit this way for sure.. heck I have problems with 3 strands.. :lol: Art is Art.. lots of paint and other things have been as some are saying "wasted" but as the saying goes what is Art to some is junk to others.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

sheepnwoolly-How amazing! Wouldn't you love to have that sitting in your livingroom as a seat cushion or hanging on your wall?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I thought it was fun--and I thought that I probably have enough in my stash to do that. As for the "waste"--I am always reusing things--after display it could be undone and they yarn used in another fashion. Gave me a chuckle and found it astonishing that someone would think of this----saw an art project where someone had spread little rocks all over the floor. Hmmmm; I liked this yarn display much better.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

How would you like to have that stash? They sure got their work out for the next year.


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

I wish I could share this with my loved ones and have them appreciate it half as much as I do. Only a lover of knitting can truly appreciate the fun and excitement of what this gal did. I agree. It would be fun to create something for your home with all that yarn. Woo-hoo! You go girl!!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> When I watch it , all I can think of is, all that beautiful yarn going to waste.


I know, right? Some beautiful yarns there. How much would that have all cost?


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

nuclearfinz said:


> When I watch it , all I can think of is, all that beautiful yarn going to waste.


Me too! Think of all the projects!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> When I watch it , all I can think of is, all that beautiful yarn going to waste.


What I thought when watching was how much her hands and wrists must have hurt.

It was interesting how they threaded the yarn to keep it from getting tangled.


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

And I thought I had a large yarn stash!!!


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

One persons set is another's waste. We have room in our hearts for everyone.


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

OMGosh... That's the craziest thing I've ever seen! All those yarns. I can't imagine what that must have cost - YIKES!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

This made me a nervous wreck! I could imagine yarn getting tangled, and the knitting itself looked like too much work! Would love a mattress knitted like this, though. Quite impressive if it is nerve-wracking! )


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Isis said:


> OMG, can you imagine what would happen if you dropped a stitch?


Probably break a foot, or whatever else it lands on. lol


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

call me an old fogey, but I just can't get excited about this sort of "art". However, I was impressed with the setting up. All through watching it I was remembering the last time I had a humungous yarn snarl...... :->


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

I realize she was trying to make an impression on those watching the demonstration; however, I must agree with the other ladies who think this is such a waste...a waste of time, energy and materials. This young lady is so talented. It seems her talent would be better utilized for some useful purpose.


----------



## sheepnwoolly (Sep 15, 2011)

denisejh said:


> sheepnwoolly-How amazing! Wouldn't you love to have that sitting in your livingroom as a seat cushion or hanging on your wall?


Hi denisejh,

I thought it was fascinating too. And the finished product was beautiful and useful. A living room seat cushion is a great idea. Maybe I'll get started today


----------



## sheepnwoolly (Sep 15, 2011)

Tonye said:


> I realize she was trying to make an impression on those watching the demonstration; however, I must agree with the other ladies who think this is such a waste...a waste of time, energy and materials. This young lady is so talented. It seems her talent would be better utilized for some useful purpose.


If you read the quote under the video, this was done with all discarded materials. I don't view fiber art as a waste. Poverty will always be with us. I do what I can to bring relief to that. I still think there is a place in the world for beauty and art.


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

I did read the quote under the video. However, in my opinion this was still a waste of time, energy and materials. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I respect yours.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> nuclearfinz said:
> 
> 
> > When I watch it , all I can think of is, all that beautiful yarn going to waste.
> ...


Read the comments under the video, may help you understand.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Isis said:


> OMG, can you imagine what would happen if you dropped a stitch?


I was thinking the same thing as I watched, what an amazing feat. christine


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

that,s what I call a stash buster lol


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Saw this before, but didn't realize it was a mattress! Now it makes more sense.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh that was really cool and she kept things so neat.


----------

